# Handbags Rock!



## kr7 (Aug 24, 2007)

I must admit that I love shoes and handbags. I am guessing that the fact that I don't have to worry much about fit (for once) might have something to do with it. This is not to say that I can just get anything. I am a vegetarian, so leather is a no-no for me, I have to stick to a pretty small budget, and as far as shoes are concerned, I do have a wide size 10 foot that can't handle too much stress (like super high heels). Having said that, it's still a hell of a lot easier (and more fun) to shop for handbags and shoes than for clothes.

Today, I scored an awesome tote. I absolutely love it, and with coupons it was only $25 with no shipping. Here it is:

View attachment 25583


Can't wait for the package to arrive! :bounce: 

Chris


----------



## Frankie (Aug 24, 2007)

I love that bag, Chris.

I bought a handbag online earlier today, too - Charlie Lapson "Agazia" in camel, originally $270, marked down to $120. My friend has it in the blue shown, and I kept admiring her bag. 

This is big for me - I don't normally buy handbags that cost more than $25 to $50.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 24, 2007)

WOW! It looks awesome. Major purchase, though. $$$$ I'm sure you will get a lot of use from it, so don't feel too guilty. Did you get it in the blue as shown?

Chris


----------



## Frankie (Aug 24, 2007)

I got the bag in camel. I would post a pic of the camel bag but it sold out on shopnbc.com, the site I bought it from. In fact, it looks like the blue is sold out there as well. 

I don't own very many handbags and the ones I do have come from Lane Bryant. It's an early birthday present to myself.


----------



## Risible (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh, where's Sam? I'd love to see her bag and shoe collection. Sam, post pix pls tnx!

My feet are too sensitive to be able to wear fashionable shoes, but I do love handbags. My latest purchase was a Betsey Johnson Betseyville tote (couldn't find it on her website) that's quite colorful (no kidding ).


----------



## kr7 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, Sam and Ash, and the rest of the fashion board gang. Post pix!  

Chris


----------



## supersoup (Aug 24, 2007)

those are the only pics i have right now, but those are my two dooneys, and the last two totes i've bought. i'm currently carrying the popsicle dooney!

 

loooove love love handbags.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 25, 2007)

Oooh! Soup, these are adorable. I love girly bags! I have one shaped like a sheep. I'll try to post pic tomorrow. 

Chris


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> those are the only pics i have right now, but those are my two dooneys, and the last two totes i've bought. i'm currently carrying the popsicle dooney!
> 
> 
> 
> loooove love love handbags.



It is mandatory that everything you own has to be as cute as you?! hehe  Love the bags.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 25, 2007)

So here is my super girlie sheep bag:

View attachment 25624


Chris


----------



## kr7 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is another one I love:

View attachment 25627


Chris


----------



## SummerG (Aug 25, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Here is another one I love:
> 
> View attachment 25627
> 
> ...



i really really really like that bag... where did you get it?


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Aug 25, 2007)

Love the cute squirrell one...where did that come from?


----------



## supersoup (Aug 25, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> Love the cute squirrell one...where did that come from?



if you mean my change purse, i got it from torrid


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 25, 2007)

My muy tacky handbag purchased from a livejournal user for a total of $9 (the still attached tag said it was $49). It was unused but had a broken strap. Easy enough to fix. 

I'm trying to find a simple black leather handbag. I hate hobo styled bags, and can't afford Coach. Someone give me a lead here! Something very simple, basic but not cheap looking.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 25, 2007)

Seriously, I was on ebags.com last night eyeing the makeup bag version of this bag. The cat design got me. 



kr7 said:


> Here is another one I love:
> 
> View attachment 25627
> 
> ...


----------



## Tooz (Aug 25, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> My muy tacky handbag purchased from a livejournal user for a total of $9 (the still attached tag said it was $49). It was unused but had a broken strap. Easy enough to fix.
> 
> I'm trying to find a simple black leather handbag. I hate hobo styled bags, and can't afford Coach. Someone give me a lead here! Something very simple, basic but not cheap looking.



Okay.




I LOVE that bag.



So much.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 25, 2007)

kr7 said:


> So here is my super girlie sheep bag:
> 
> View attachment 25624
> 
> ...



It's adorable. I used to have from torrid a dead cat bag. It had x's over each eye and the tongue stuck out.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 25, 2007)

Soup, I still want your Starry Dooney bag! Chris, that sheep bag is awesome.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 25, 2007)

SummerG said:


> i really really really like that bag... where did you get it?



They sell it on ebags. It's by Red Tango. Here is a link: http://www.ebags.com/red_tango/weekend_bag/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=59446. They also make other bags/wallets in this series, like:

View attachment 25646
View attachment 25647


Chris


----------



## kr7 (Aug 25, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> My muy tacky handbag purchased from a livejournal user for a total of $9.....



I am loving it! You know, it's a perfect bag for a neutral colored outfit. I can definitely picture it with an all black business suit, or with khakis and a nice, fitted,white jacket.



Frankie said:


> Seriously, I was on ebags.com last night eyeing the makeup bag version of this bag. The cat design got me.



Yup! The cat made me buy it. Anyway, that's the excuse I'm going with.  



out.of.habit said:


> ....Chris, that sheep bag is awesome.



Hee! Thanks.  



MissToodles said:


> I used to have from torrid a dead cat bag. It had x's over each eye and the tongue stuck out.



I've seen a dead cat throw pillow from the same (?) manufacturer. They also made an opossum, if I remember correctly. They were both flattened in the middle of the body, with tire tracks printed across, and the X eyes. They were funny and kind of scary at the same time. I couldn't bring myself to buy them.  

Chris


----------



## supersoup (Aug 25, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Soup, I still want your Starry Dooney bag! Chris, that sheep bag is awesome.



for 12 packs of double stuf oreos, and one of each of the keebler cookies, it can be yours!!

 

and yes, that sheep bag is adorrrrable! i'm actually currently working on a light little bag myself, and if i finish it in time, it shall make its debut next weekend!


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> for 12 packs of double stuf oreos, and one of each of the keebler cookies, it can be yours!!



Watch it, Missy! lol Or you'll be giving up a handbag!  



> and yes, that sheep bag is adorrrrable! i'm actually currently working on a light little bag myself, and if i finish it in time, it shall make its debut next weekend!



oohoohooh! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 25, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> ....I'm trying to find a simple black leather handbag. I hate hobo styled bags, and can't afford Coach. Someone give me a lead here! Something very simple, basic but not cheap looking.



You've got to check out http://ebags.com. This is what I found, and that's a fraction of everything they got:

View attachment 25650
View attachment 25651
View attachment 25652
View attachment 25653


I think these were all between $30-$60, but check out coupon sites before ordering to get some discounts. The "naughtycodes" thread that Troubadours started has some good ones: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27888

Chris


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 26, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I'm trying to find a simple black leather handbag. I hate hobo styled bags, and can't afford Coach. Someone give me a lead here! Something very simple, basic but not cheap looking.



It appears as if I'm rather boring in my purse choices. More often than not when I go out my pockets carry what I need but otherwise it's a little purse from Milano or I have a collection of black leather purses. 

I think your best bet is just going to TJMaxx or Marshalls to look at their purses. They carry Kenneth Cole and Nine West which are great for classic black bags. My favorite one I have is just a simple black leather Kenneth Cole that goes with everything and will never go out of style. Just a thought.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 26, 2007)

OMG you ladies are horrible!!!!!! I used to have a handbag fetish which took a long time to get over.

Muust.......................resist...................................the...................... power.....................................of......................Ebags!!!!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 26, 2007)

OH DEAR GOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! *weeping uncontrollably*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 26, 2007)

Handbag Porn! Checkout the new arrivals!

http://www.besthandbagwholesale.com/


----------



## troubadours (Aug 26, 2007)

supersoup said:


> those are the only pics i have right now, but those are my two dooneys, and the last two totes i've bought. i'm currently carrying the popsicle dooney!
> 
> 
> 
> loooove love love handbags.



oh my gosh that squirrel coin purse is so cute *dies*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh what fun! I'm going to take some pics of my bags and I'll post!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 26, 2007)

Here are a few...

1 - two of my clutches, mainly used in fall/winter; Kathy Van Zeeland
2 - Fendi bag...used all year round
3 - used in spring/summer. Bought in Italy...
4 - Bought while bargain hunting in Marshalls...thought it was fun
5 - Another everyday bag...Marc Ecko. 

View attachment php1mJFTsPM.jpg


View attachment php5Q4XiOPM.jpg


View attachment phpA1m6LHPM.jpg


View attachment phpaMl7jLPM.jpg


View attachment phpEv5y9vPM.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 26, 2007)

Love this bag -- I've carried it alot this spring/summer. Given to me as a gift from Babe.  by Dooney&Burke.

The green bag is another bargain find at a boutique here in Chicago... 

View attachment phpkfzxYLPM.jpg


View attachment phprYCTdOPM.jpg


----------



## kr7 (Aug 26, 2007)

I love the green bag, Ash. I want one! The pink floral one is also extremely cute.

Chris


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 26, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I love the green bag, Ash. I want one! The pink floral one is also extremely cute.
> 
> Chris



Yes, I love my handbags...I wish my Mother was a member -- she would astound you with her clothing/shoes/handbag prowess. She has several closets full...and growing. :blink: :shocked:


----------



## kr7 (Aug 26, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Yes, I love my handbags...I wish my Mother was a member -- she would astound you with her clothing/shoes/handbag prowess. She has several closets full...and growing. :blink: :shocked:



Oh, so that's where you got your fashion gene.  

chris


----------



## deedee28x (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm totally loving all these bags! Especially the Dooney & Bourke ones..I have a soft spot(aka an addiction!) for them! Just got myself a new Dooney ...






So far I'm lovin it!


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 26, 2007)

How do you ladies store your handbags?
I have mine hanging in my closet on hangers, but I'm sure there must be a less stressful (on the bag) way to store them that's also visually appealing.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 26, 2007)

Must have!














www.allthingstrendy.com


----------



## kr7 (Aug 26, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Must have!....



I love Betty Boop!

Chris


----------



## kr7 (Aug 26, 2007)

Blue_Rainbow3 said:


> How do you ladies store your handbags?
> I have mine hanging in my closet on hangers, but I'm sure there must be a less stressful (on the bag) way to store them that's also visually appealing.



I don't have a special way. I just have them sitting on a shelf in my closet. But then again, I don't have many (probably 6 or so), and none of them are valuable, so no pressure.  

Chris


----------



## supersoup (Aug 26, 2007)

supersoup said:


> for 12 packs of double stuf oreos, and one of each of the keebler cookies, it can be yours!!
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, that sheep bag is adorrrrable! i'm actually currently working on a light little bag myself, and if i finish it in time, it shall make its debut next weekend!


sewing by hand SUCKS. my eyeballs are *so* mad at me right now.



out.of.habit said:


> Watch it, Missy! lol Or you'll be giving up a handbag!
> 
> 
> 
> oohoohooh! I can't wait to see it.



:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: 

that is all.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 27, 2007)

I keep mine on a shelf in the closet in the guest room. I am a purse person & have tons of them. Even some dating back to the early 70's. I never pay more than $20 for a purse. Can't afford it...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 27, 2007)

kr7 said:


> They sell it on ebags. It's by Red Tango. Here is a link: http://www.ebags.com/red_tango/weekend_bag/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=59446. They also make other bags/wallets in this series, like:
> 
> View attachment 25646
> View attachment 25647
> ...



I am so officially in love with Red Tango now. 

These are my fave hand bags at the moment.
This one is from Paris.




My mom got me this purse over 4 years ago. I still love it.




I bought this about 2 years ago and I still have yet to take it out. But I do like it.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 27, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I am so officially in love with Red Tango now.
> 
> These are my fave hand bags at the moment.
> This one is from Paris........[/IMG][/URL]



Oooooh la la!  

Chris


----------



## kr7 (Aug 29, 2007)

So, I finally took some pix of my handbags. About time too! LOL!  

View attachment 25985
View attachment 25986


View attachment 25987
View attachment 25988


Chris


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 29, 2007)

I must be an oddity. I have like 4 bags.. i carry one until i get sick of it and then look for a new one. I just got one recently at target that's black with a heart type print on it. You guys are making me seriously want some more bags though


----------



## kr7 (Aug 29, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I must be an oddity. I have like 4 bags.. i carry one until i get sick of it and then look for a new one. I just got one recently at target that's black with a heart type print on it. You guys are making me seriously want some more bags though



Don't feel bad, Megan. I have only 6 bags-the 4 above, the one I just ordered (see original post), and the blue school bag with cat (also above). I tend to do exactly the same thing you do. I carry almost exclusively one, until I get sick of it or it falls apart. I only change to a different color if it seriously clashes with my outfit. 

I do love getting a new one once in a while, though. Mostly, bcs it is such a stress free experience to shop for a bag as opposed to clothes. Let me tell ya, I just got some bras, and I knew it would make me want to tear my hair out, so I waited until my old ones were so worn out, they no longer did anything to support my boobs. I only got around to looking for new ones, bcs it just got too damn embarrassing to go around slapping myself on the face with every step. LOL!  

Chris


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 30, 2007)

I did see a really pretty red bag at Payless Shoe source marked down to $6 from 35 i was so tempted to buy it!! I am sort of kicking myself that i didnt. Maybe, if it's still there tomorrow, i'll get it


----------



## heatherpotter (Aug 30, 2007)

This is my kinda thread! I am a total bagaholic, and I love seeing everyone's bags.  

Here's a few of mine:






Coach





More Coach





Coach, again





Two of my Dooneys

Those are just the tip of the iceberg. I have a real problem. :blush:


----------



## heatherpotter (Aug 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> those are the only pics i have right now, but those are my two dooneys, and the last two totes i've bought. i'm currently carrying the popsicle dooney!
> 
> 
> 
> loooove love love handbags.


 
I lovelovelove your star Dooney!:wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Aug 30, 2007)

heatherpotter said:


> I lovelovelove your star Dooney!:wubu:



thank ya! it was my first one, and has started the addiction!  


in other news, i finished sewing my bag today, yay!!


----------



## Suze (Aug 31, 2007)

i love your bags kr7!! especially the last one.whats the brand? 

i own nearly 50 handbags of all different shape, sizes,ages and pric ranges (well..NOT over 400 dollars) Some are old and from my grandma or given by my mother,friends etc. i will post photos as soon as i dont have to use my damn television as a PC . If people want to see them off cource!


----------



## kr7 (Aug 31, 2007)

susieQ said:


> i love your bags kr7!! especially the last one.whats the brand?
> 
> i own nearly 50 handbags of all different shape, sizes,ages and pric ranges (well..NOT over 400 dollars) Some are old and from my grandma or given by my mother,friends etc. i will post photos as soon as i dont have to use my damn television as a PC . If people want to see them off cource!



Hi Susie!

If you mean the tan bag, it's from JC Penney. I think it was their own brand. I got it about 2 years ago. I have to say that JC Penney is a great source of stylish, inexpensive handbags. Who would have thunk, huh?  

Of course, you should post your pix! Are you crazy?! This is what the handbag thread is all about. We're all handbag nuts here. Gosh, you own 50. How cool is that. I wanna see like all of them, or at least all of the unusual ones.  

Chris


----------



## kr7 (Aug 31, 2007)

supersoup said:


> thank ya! it was my first one, and has started the addiction!
> 
> 
> in other news, i finished sewing my bag today, yay!!



Soup,

Post pix of your new bag, dammit!  

Chris


----------



## Tooz (Aug 31, 2007)

What is this Dooney thing everyone is talking about?


----------



## SummerG (Aug 31, 2007)

this is a pic of my favorite purse. i have been wanting a new one lately... so this thread is killing me!


----------



## Risible (Aug 31, 2007)

Looking at everyone's lovely little bags makes me pine for this sweet Brighton bag that I've had my eye on for ever so long: 

View attachment brighton.JPG


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 31, 2007)

Tooz said:


> What is this Dooney thing everyone is talking about?



Tooz, here is a link to the wonder of Dooney&Bourke


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 31, 2007)

Tooz said:


> What is this Dooney thing everyone is talking about?



LOL....to be honest I don't get the obsession with Dooney & Bourke bags. Or Coach purses - most of them are butt ugly now. But then again I like plain black simple purses or my current one which is just a small handbag that is a deep purple with a dark orange handle. I always LOVED the simple and stylish purses that Coach made but couldn't justify spending that amount of money - now that I am willing/able to buy one, they don't make them anymore. 

There are so many knock-offs of all these name brand bags it's funny because a lot people buy them for the "name" and status symbol- not ALL, but some. I know plenty of them. 

I'm thinking about being wild and crazy and buying a deep red purse - who knows, maybe I'll find something I like.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 31, 2007)

i buy all of my purses at thrift stores/yard sales/estate sales. new bags don't do it for me at all, really. every now and again i'll see one that i like but for the most part i like the idea that i'm carrying around bags that are like 20 years older than i am. 
plus oftentimes you'll find really cool stuff in there after you've bought them. i've found old white lace driving gloves (SCORE.), ticket stubs to sonics games in 1977, vintage matchboobks and neato old-timey perfume samples.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 31, 2007)

They sound trez cool, Elle. Post some pix.  

Chris


----------



## elle camino (Aug 31, 2007)

elle camino said:


> match*boob*ks


best typo ever?


----------



## Friday (Aug 31, 2007)

LOVE!!! that Brighton bag Ris. Now I gotta go look.


(uh oh. Husband out of town fishing + my nose out of joint about being alone over the 3 day weekend = SHOPPING!!!


----------



## Risible (Aug 31, 2007)

Try ebay, hon. They stopped making that particular bag a while ago, but it's a classic. There's bound to be used ones out there in excellent condition. Um, like the one I'm bidding on. Like the one that we'll probably end up in a bidding war over. 

Shoot.



j/k, S!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 31, 2007)

I almost bought this green purse when I was at Target today - a bit outside the box for me but I ended up not getting it because I didn't need it. But it's cute. 

View attachment green purse.jpg


----------



## Frankie (Aug 31, 2007)

How about this for a makeup bag? I'm bidding on one for myself. The brand is "Fluff."









kr7 said:


> Here is another one I love:
> 
> View attachment 25627
> 
> ...


----------



## kr7 (Sep 1, 2007)

That is so cute! I wonder if they make larger bags.

Chris


----------



## Frankie (Sep 1, 2007)

They do. There' s this:






and this:






and this train case:


----------



## kr7 (Sep 1, 2007)

They are adorable. Must resist. Feel resistance slipping. Noooooo! Damn you Frankie! *shakes fist at sky*

Chris


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 1, 2007)

okay, inspired by you guys i made a quick jaunt into the handback department of Target today. (i dont have a good departmetn store in my town which sucks) I found a really super cute red bag that lights up when you open it. (cool novelty) and a great backpack style black bag. i'd love a backpack one for when i'm out with my son and no hubby. (lots of hand holding and kid stuff holding so a backpack would be hands free) I might buy them tomorrow when we're going on our $2000 shopping spree 

ETA: we got a small inheritance from my mother in law's pension and we're going to spoil ourselves


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2007)

I looked Ris, but I wouldn't bid. That would be a shitty thing to do to a friend. Might keep an eye out for more Brighton though.


----------



## Risible (Sep 1, 2007)

Friday said:


> I looked Ris, but I wouldn't bid. That would be a shitty thing to do to a friend. Might keep an eye out for more Brighton though.



Well, next time we meet up, and assuming I win, I might let you ... you know ... touch it.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 2, 2007)

I saw the cutest little purse in Claires last nite. It had a heatt shaped buckle on it & was an aqua/turquoise color. But I can't afford the $16.99 right now. Oh well...


----------



## Esme (Sep 2, 2007)

You know, I'm kind of glad that I don't have the handbag addiction gene. I have it for clothing, BAD... but not bags. It's probably a good thing, because I'd spend a ton on bags if I did. As it is, I mostly get my bags at Target. :blush:


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2007)

Risible said:


> Well, next time we meet up,...I might let you ... you know ... touch it.



Promises, promises.


----------



## Risible (Sep 2, 2007)

Friday said:


> Promises, promises.



She's mine ... all mine. :wubu: I've been lusting after this bag for oh-so-long.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 2, 2007)

I wound up buying the red bag i talked about above. I love the style of the designer bags but i'm too cheap to spend over $50 on a bag. So here's a photo of my two newest purses. I got the red one yesterday and the black hearts one like a month ago.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 2, 2007)

Yay Megan! Cool handbags. I especially love the red one. Hey, there is nothing wrong with spending less than $50 on a handbag. I do the same. I think that most people rarely if ever, can afford more. Besides, bargains are always good.  

Chris


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 3, 2007)

i am loving the red bag. It has a little light that lights up as a novelty too  I also like the longer straps so i can swing it higher on my shoulder (slopey shoulders always make my purses fall off)


----------



## kr7 (Sep 5, 2007)

So, my off-white handbag bit the dust, and I found this to replace it:

View attachment 26497


Problem is that it's like $80!!! Another problem is that I also love it in brown:

View attachment 26498


I dunno if I can afford it, and if I do, I don't know which one to get. Awww, decisions, decisions....

Chris


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Sep 5, 2007)

kr7 said:


> So, my off-white handbag bit the dust, and I found this to replace it:
> 
> View attachment 26497
> 
> ...



The practical side of me (yes, I know I'm boring) says brown because it won't show any marks, dirt, etc. May last you a little longer than the white.


----------



## Esme (Sep 5, 2007)

kr7 said:


> So, my off-white handbag bit the dust, and I found this to replace it:
> 
> View attachment 26497
> 
> ...



Oooh! Ooooh! Definitely the brown!


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 5, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I dunno if I can afford it, and if I do, I don't know which one to get. Awww, decisions, decisions....
> 
> Chris



I'd go for the brown too, m'dear.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree on the brown. With the white I'd be worrying about it getting dirty all the time. Since I could never afford that much for a purse, we will live vicariously thru you...


----------



## kr7 (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL! I'm not sure I can get it. $80 is a lot for me, and I have some serious bills coming up, BUT....my b-day is coming up.....Hmmm.....time to drop some hints.  

Chris


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought this two cuties yesterday. I should be a member of the "ebay anonymous" or something 

-From the wonderful "Sock Lady". they can be used as pc bags, diaper bags...u name it!
which me likey... a lotty !

(I know the last cat-camera thing doesn't belong her. I just want to clear out how much unnecessary stuff i buy. When you push the activator, the camera will play a cat sound. How convenient :bow: )

and kr7...i would buy them both 
But ya know... i would gladly choose a new and expensive bag over a chair,car, DIGITAL camera(!) anything... 

View attachment dotbag 2.JPG


View attachment dotbag.JPG


View attachment cat cam.JPG


----------



## kr7 (Sep 7, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I bought this two cuties yesterday. I should be a member of the "ebay anonymous" or something....



LOL! I love the camera. Can you say: cute! The bags are awesome too. The red w/ white polkadots just makes me smile.  

Chris


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2007)

kr7 said:


> LOL! I love the camera. Can you say: cute! The bags are awesome too. The red w/ white polkadots just makes me smile.
> 
> Chris



thanks 

......................


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 8, 2007)

my newest baby


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> my newest baby



aaww... i wish i could wear classy handbags like that.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> aaww... i wish i could wear classy handbags like that.



lmao its a knock off. Go to new york, follow some strange man around the city, walk down 2 flights of stairs into a windowless basement and you too can have a purse!


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok...so this is a crappy picture (because i have a crappy camera)
But its a selection of my favorite bags. The big black one is my most expensive...i worked hard for that bag lol! I have never worn the bunnybag, but i love it nonetheless!  

The second picture is a close up on some of my vintage bags. The suede black is supposed to be a Gucci. But i doubt it for only 25 bucks on ebay 

As you can see i don't have a particular style in bags. They are all very different. But i do love long straps/messengers (I'm not a lady )


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> lmao its a knock off. Go to new york, follow some strange man around the city, walk down 2 flights of stairs into a windowless basement and you too can have a purse!



uumm..right


----------



## kr7 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> .....Go to new york, follow some strange man around the city, walk down 2 flights of stairs into a windowless basement and.....



Dead body found in New York, down 2 flights of stairs, in a windowless basement. News at 11. :shocked: 

Chris


----------



## kr7 (Sep 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Ok..But its a selection of my favorite bags.....



WOW! That is quite a collection. Pretty darn cool!

Chris


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 8, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Dead body found in New York, down 2 flights of stairs, in a windowless basement. News at 11. :shocked:
> 
> Chris




yeah but I'd have a cute purse


----------



## kr7 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> yeah but I'd have a cute purse



LOL! Girl, you are dedicated!  

Chris


----------



## Suze (Sep 12, 2007)

kr7 said:


> WOW! That is quite a collection. Pretty darn cool!
> 
> Chris



Thanks, but like i said. It's a bad picture. Doesen't really bring out the bags *uum* beauty


----------



## kr7 (Sep 22, 2007)

I saw these on the LB website. I think they're very cute, and they would be such a great deal with the promo (buy one, get one for $10), but I am in such a horrible mood that I don't even want to shop. :shocked: 

View attachment 27657
View attachment 27658


Chris

BTW, I never got either of the Guess bags. I decided I'm too broke right now.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 22, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> my newest baby



Ella.... thats a nice purse. I know a few girls who would gladly take you down for that. I want a Coach purse someday.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 23, 2007)

The red is is so cute & the other is a deal for $10. I can't afford them so someone else needs to indulge for me...


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 25, 2007)

One a recent trip to KY I got 2 new purses for only $6 something each. I got the gold on at Magic Mart a store chain they have in hillbilly areas of KY which is similar to K-Mart. The cordueroy Levis one I got a Goodys in Lynchburg, VA. They were also having a 15% for seniors that day & hubby qualifies for that so I got 15% off my bill which was the purse & a $1 pair of silver heart earrings on sale...  

View attachment purses.jpg


----------



## Suze (Oct 25, 2007)

that's a great site!


----------



## Suze (Oct 26, 2007)

susieQ said:


> that's a great site!



^^
Wrong comment on wrong thread a-g-a-i-n.

*sigh*


----------



## kr7 (Oct 29, 2007)

cherylharrell said:


> One a recent trip to KY I got 2 new purses for only $6 something each. I got the gold on at Magic Mart a store chain they have in hillbilly areas of KY which is similar to K-Mart. The cordueroy Levis one I got a Goodys in Lynchburg, VA. They were also having a 15% for seniors that day & hubby qualifies for that so I got 15% off my bill which was the purse & a $1 pair of silver heart earrings on sale...



Gotta love a bargain. You always find the best ones!

Chris


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 30, 2007)

I try to find bargains. Unfortunately being plus sizes I'm not always able to find what I want cheap. When I do find the bargains I go crazy. Like I found 2 nice pairs for earrings in Claires for 50c each. Cool...


----------



## wtchmel (Nov 2, 2007)

Love the purses, yet for some reason, personally I can only go with a backpack purse. A shoulder type of purse, throws out my neck and back. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## kr7 (Nov 2, 2007)

wtchmel said:


> Love the purses, yet for some reason, personally I can only go with a backpack purse. A shoulder type of purse, throws out my neck and back. Thanks for sharing the pics!



I can relate to that. I love me some cute backpack type purses. I especially love the "Japanese teen" styles, which are waaaaay to young for me, but I don't care. They are too cute!

View attachment 30049


Chris


----------



## mybluice (Nov 3, 2007)

Currently I'm carrying the brown with buckles. I have floor to ceiling shelves in my closet on one end that's where I store them. 

View attachment Purses.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 21, 2007)

*bump*

Bag ladies of the world unite! I love my Polyurethane Puma bag! I saw this bag at an outlet store this past summer. It was buried underneath a whole lot of other Polly bags that looked similar, but THIS bag.... this bag said something special to me - and I'm not a bag person. A backpack or a messenger bag, I didn't care what it was as long as it was big, functional and easy to carry. That is until I saw 'Lois' there alone in the store. :smitten: I HAD to have her. Everywhere I go Lois gets compliments and she looks so good dangling in my hand next to my knee boots, which by the way have a story of their own. :batting: Check her out!


----------



## kr7 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Lilly!

I love Lois. She is one hot bag.  I've seen this style available in different colors, and have been sorely tempted to get several.

Chris


----------



## Suze (Nov 21, 2007)

like the retro touch to it


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 21, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> *bump*
> 
> Bag ladies of the world unite! I love my Polyurethane Puma bag! I saw this bag at an outlet store this past summer. It was buried underneath a whole lot of other Polly bags that looked similar, but THIS bag.... this bag said something special to me - and I'm not a bag person. A backpack or a messenger bag, I didn't care what it was as long as it was big, functional and easy to carry. That is until I saw 'Lois' there alone in the store. :smitten: I HAD to have her. Everywhere I go Lois gets compliments and she looks so good dangling in my hand next to my knee boots, which by the way have a story of their own. :batting: Check her out!


OMG. I want that! Lilly you lucky bag brat!


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 21, 2007)

Lois is a bbw name.  My mom is named Lois & she is a size 18 & looks good for her age. So that is a good name for that bag...


----------



## HeatherBBW (Nov 22, 2007)

Oooh handbags - pretty pretty.

I have a raging Coach addiction. I'd take some pictures, but I'm too lazy to dig them all out.

But here is a picture from the site of my newest - a special birthday present from AnnMarie and I got with a Piggy coach keychain charm too! Woo! 

http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=9706&category_id=788


----------



## kr7 (Nov 22, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Oooh handbags - pretty pretty.
> 
> I have a raging Coach addiction. I'd take some pictures, but I'm too lazy to dig them all out.
> 
> ...



Ooooooh! It's pretty. :smitten:

Chris


----------



## Jes (Nov 28, 2007)

one question


is it wrong?
http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=9706&category_id=788


----------



## anne022196 (Nov 28, 2007)

wow!!last week my aunt gave me like this bag
View attachment ed hardy.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2007)

I adore handbags! My sister in law is due to give birth next week and I bought her a very beautiful and expensive handbag to celebrate. She deserves it, as she will be the one going through the hideous pain of labor.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 28, 2007)

Jes said:


> one question
> 
> 
> is it wrong?
> http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=9706&category_id=788



Jes, I am so flattered by your belief in my linguistic abilities. However, altough I speak two languages fluently, can understand (if push came to shove) about four or so more, plus can order (at least some) food in...oh maybe four more......this is NOT one of them!

I think I understood one word of this: December. So, unless you can enlighten me, I am afraid that I will not be able to answer your question.

Chris


----------



## Jes (Nov 28, 2007)

i don't follow....


----------



## anne022196 (Nov 29, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I adore handbags! My sister in law is due to give birth next week and I bought her a very beautiful and expensive handbag to celebrate. She deserves it, as she will be the one going through the hideous pain of labor.


 me too...
wow!! your so nice sister..:smitten:
hmmm, how i wish my sister will also like you...


----------



## Tooz (Nov 29, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I adore handbags! My sister in law is due to give birth next week and I bought her a very beautiful and expensive handbag to celebrate. She deserves it, as she will be the one going through the hideous pain of labor.



That is so sweet of you! People oft overlook the mother during the baby shower period.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Tooz and Anne,

It is a pleasure for me to give things to others. I like to buy stuff for myself too, but I don't really need much and I get more happiness out of giving a gift than receiving one.
My sister in law is wonderful. She is my brother's queen and his heart so that makes her a very important person to me also.


----------



## Suze (Nov 29, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Thanks Tooz and Anne,
> 
> It is a pleasure for me to give things to others. I like to buy stuff for myself too, but I don't really need much and I get more happiness out of giving a gift than receiving one.
> My sister in law is wonderful. She is my brother's queen and his heart so that makes her a very important person to me also.



Aww.. That's so sweet


----------



## kr7 (Nov 30, 2007)

Jes said:


> i don't follow....



Hahahaha! When I clicked on the link in your post couple of days ago, it led to a little music video in (I think) Dutch. It was a couple riding on a scooter. The link's different now.

I dig the coach bag. Are you thinking of getting it, or are you just wistfully window shopping? 

Chris

PS
What does "pants" mean? I know you explained it a while ago in a different thread, but I forget.


----------



## Jes (Nov 30, 2007)

...? video? 

maybe you clicked on something else? or you confused 2 things? it's just a purse.

but ... i saw it and my heart, or was it my uterus?, just clenched up a little and i kinda touched the computer screen and said: ooh, mommy LIKEY....

but is it wrong?


check out the jexicon thread. you can use the search tab above.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 30, 2007)

I was on a mission this afternoon to find a vintage metallic copper fabric clutch that I loaned a "friend" some time ago - It's still MIA. I thought I'd snap a pic of my purse collection after I threw everything on the bed (then organized it). Most of the quirky things I picked up in college. What's missing is a slew of vintage leopard print bags that I carried until they basically disintegrated. As much as I've longed to splurge on pretty, fancy bags in the last several years paying a mortgage made it impossible. My splurges are sadly few. The only recent one was the Hype doctor bag in the back last year ($80 on Ebay). Two college year splurges are in the back, a little Paloma Picasso bag and the big Nicole Miller Absolut Vodka bag. I splurged on a Ralph Lauren bucket bag sometime in the '90's and carried that until it fell apart. I really long for something wonderful now, but until I become gainfully employed again, it's going to have to wait.


----------



## Ash (Nov 30, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I was on a mission this afternoon to find a vintage metallic copper fabric clutch that I loaned a "friend" some time ago - It's still MIA. I thought I'd snap a pic of my purse collection after I threw everything on the bed (then organized it). Most of the quirky things I picked up in college. What's missing is a slew of vintage leopard print bags that I carried until they basically disintegrated. As much as I've longed to splurge on pretty, fancy bags in the last several years paying a mortgage made it impossible. My splurges are sadly few. The only recent one was the Hype doctor bag in the back last year ($80 on Ebay). Two college year splurges are in the back, a little Paloma Picasso bag and the big Nicole Miller Absolut Vodka bag. I splurged on a Ralph Lauren bucket bag sometime in the '90's and carried that until it fell apart. I really long for something wonderful now, but until I become gainfully employed again, it's going to have to wait.



I covet that Nicole Miller bag. :wubu:


----------



## kr7 (Nov 30, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I was on a mission this afternoon to find a vintage metallic copper fabric clutch that I loaned a "friend" some time ago - It's still MIA. I thought I'd snap a pic of my purse collection after I threw everything on the bed (then organized it). Most of the quirky things I picked up in college. What's missing is a slew of vintage leopard print bags that I carried until they basically disintegrated. As much as I've longed to splurge on pretty, fancy bags in the last several years paying a mortgage made it impossible. My splurges are sadly few. The only recent one was the Hype doctor bag in the back last year ($80 on Ebay). Two college year splurges are in the back, a little Paloma Picasso bag and the big Nicole Miller Absolut Vodka bag. I splurged on a Ralph Lauren bucket bag sometime in the '90's and carried that until it fell apart. I really long for something wonderful now, but until I become gainfully employed again, it's going to have to wait.



That's a very nice collection, you got there! BTW, I didn't have a chance to tell you when we met at Skylark, but you are one gorgeous woman! You have the most flawless skin. 

Chris


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 30, 2007)

kr7 said:


> That's a very nice collection, you got there! BTW, I didn't have a chance to tell you when we met at Skylark, but you are one gorgeous woman! You have the most flawless skin.
> 
> Chris



Awww.. thanks, Chris! What I actually have is the best make-up. I've been hiding _all kinds of things _for nearly a decade with L'Oreal Visible Lift liquid make-up. If they ever quit making it, I'd freak out. I've tried other things here and there, but nothing works the same. 

I thought you were a stunner.. gorgeous skin, a swinging, shaped bob and the most amazing arched brows. I wish I'd asked your Dimensions ID at lunch so I could've put 2 + 2 together and realized who you were, but I was kind of nervous meeting everyone (stupid of me as everyone was SO nice) and we sat so far apart. I hope we'll be able to hang out again and get to know eachother better. 

p.s. I love your tattoo ring! So romantic..


----------



## kr7 (Nov 30, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Awww.. thanks, Chris! What I actually have is the best make-up. I've been hiding _all kinds of things _for nearly a decade with L'Oreal Visible Lift liquid make-up. If they ever quit making it, I'd freak out. I've tried other things here and there, but nothing works the same.
> 
> I thought you were a stunner.. gorgeous skin, a swinging, shaped bob and the most amazing arched brows. I wish I'd asked your Dimensions ID at lunch so I could've put 2 + 2 together and realized who you were, but I was kind of nervous meeting everyone (stupid of me as everyone was SO nice) and we sat so far apart. I hope we'll be able to hang out again and get to know eachother better.
> 
> p.s. I love your tattoo ring! So romantic..



Thank you so much for the lovely compliments. :blush:

I was really nervous, too! Silly, isn't it. Make sure you let me know the next time you guys are in my neighborhood again. I'd love to hang out!

Chris


----------



## kr7 (Nov 30, 2007)

Jes said:


> ...i kinda touched the computer screen and said: ooh, mommy LIKEY....
> 
> but is it wrong?.....



A love between a woman and her (potential) handbag is the purest form of love, therefore, it can not be wrong.

Chris


----------



## Jes (Dec 1, 2007)

I LIKES THE SOUND OF THAT!

thing is, it's not a practical bag. I'm not opposed to dropping $300 on a bag. It's a lot. A LOT. But I do believe it should be practical. Leather. Probably black. Stripey fabric isn't 'go with everything' and it's also not leather. Fabric won't wear as well.

an aside: there is some FUG coach stuff on that site, can i just say? the patchwork thing? are you kidding me? 

I think I looked at Kate Spade too, but it was outrageous.$$$

I have been looking at Monsac for awhile now. A long while. Like, a year. Thing is, there are so few retailers here! And I want to see the whole line, not just a few pieces. 

Part of me wants to get a red purse. Or a nutty green one. But probably not a good idea.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2007)

kr7 said:


> A love between a woman and her (potential) handbag is the purest form of love, therefore, it can not be wrong.
> 
> Chris




Now that is poignant.:bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 1, 2007)

Jes said:


> I LIKES THE SOUND OF THAT!
> 
> thing is, it's not a practical bag. I'm not opposed to dropping $300 on a bag. It's a lot. A LOT. But I do believe it should be practical. Leather. Probably black. Stripey fabric isn't 'go with everything' and it's also not leather. Fabric won't wear as well.
> 
> ...



When you're 82 years old and living on your fixed anual income you're going to wonder why the hell you worried about this. If you already have a practical bag that works for you why would you need another? If you've got the money go ahead and get it - what, you plan on coming back as Paris Hilton's great grandaughter? If you can't stop thinking about it then you should go for it. Ok, so you go without oil heat for a month. It's worth it in the long run. 

getthebag.getthebag.getthebag......going..... going.......


----------



## Tooz (Dec 1, 2007)

Jes said:


> an aside: there is some FUG coach stuff on that site, can i just say? the patchwork thing? are you kidding me?



FINALLY! Someone who agrees with me! I don't think I've ever seen a Coach bag that I've liked. Most of those ridiculously expensive bags don't do it for me.

Except for one that's, like, 1500 bucks. Oh well. :\


----------



## Jes (Dec 1, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> When you're 82 years old and living on your fixed anual income you're going to wonder why the hell you worried about this. If you already have a practical bag that works for you why would you need another? If you've got the money go ahead and get it - what, you plan on coming back as Paris Hilton's great grandaughter? If you can't stop thinking about it then you should go for it. Ok, so you go without oil heat for a month. It's worth it in the long run.
> 
> getthebag.getthebag.getthebag......going..... going.......



ohhhh, lilly.....you....are....making....me....go.....against....my....nature. It's worse than doing ab crunches! 

i have the money. and i'd never go without anything if i bought 10 of these. and i'm very lucky to be able to say that, I know. 

It's just....ugh. My thrifty nature and the way I was raised. It's the Polish in me.

I don't have a really practical NICE black leather bag. I should probably look for one of those first. I still say: I want Monsac, but I can't find it! Annoying. 

Anyway the stripey one looks like it might actually be too big? I'm not a giant or a tiny purse person. I like a medium bag.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 1, 2007)

Jes said:


> ....thing is, it's not a practical bag. I'm not opposed to dropping $300 on a bag. It's a lot. A LOT. But I do believe it should be practical. Leather. Probably black....



Here is my take on the whole practical/black bag thing. I don't own one. Never had, and (God willing) I never will. I think that your bag (even if worn with business attire), should be an interesting accent piece. I own about 6 bags. I have a pink one, a white one, one burgundy, a burnt orange, dark teal, and a carmel. And guess what, I have *no* problems with having a bag that goes with my clothes. Between the 6 "impractical" colors, I always have a bag that is appropriate for my outfit.

I think that people don't realize that just because your handbag has color to it, it doesn't mean it will not be practical. Take my pink bag (which would be considered my most avant-garde IMO), it goes with black, brown, gray and beige outfits, or combinations thereof. It also goes with "springy" stuff like sundresses and spring colored cardigans (like pale yellow, white, or pale green). Bcs, it goes with a lot of things, it is in fact a very practical bag. I think that that stripy one would be infinitely more practical than my pink bag, and I get a lot of wear out of my pinkie.

As far as the fact that it is fabric....well....it is dark-ish, you can spot-clean it (and possibly dry clean it), and you don't have to go pigsty slopping with it, right?



> ....i have the money. and i'd never go without anything if i bought 10 of these. ......It's just....ugh. My thrifty nature and the way I was raised. It's the Polish in me.



 Now, I'm just going to have to slap you. Money is no problem? Why in all that's bleedin' are you still here, then? You should have already bought yourself that bag 5 times over, and one for me to boot!

And BTW, that is sooo *NOT* Polish! My grandma, my aunts, my mom, every woman I ever known in Poland, were *ALL* fashion plates. They would rather not eat, than look unfashionable. I am totally serious here. Fashion was a HUGE deal there. If you left your house looking even slightly "off" (even if you just went out to throw out your garbage), people would stare, point, and whisper. No kidding!



> ....I don't have a really practical NICE black leather bag. I should probably look for one of those first......Anyway the stripey one looks like it might actually be too big? I'm not a giant or a tiny purse person. I like a medium bag.



If it makes you feel better, get yourself a plain black bag for $40, while you're out picking up your stripey tote.

Jes! Did you fall on your fashion sense?  *Big* bags are a *big* girls best friend! I don't really like shlepping steamer trunks with me either...but...this bag is not even that big (and I quote from the website): 8 1/2" drop, 10 (L) x 9 3/4 (H) x 4 1/2 (W). You do realize that this is actually about the size of a piece of paper, right? I would actually consider this medium.

Chris


----------



## Jes (Dec 1, 2007)

i'm conflicted i'm conflicted! i feel like i'm disappointing you all.

and my version of polish is the immigrant version, chris. that makes ALL the difference. you understand?!

i ... i have a light blue and black skiing parka as a winter coat. I really can't imagine anything but a plain black or other neutral color bag going with that w/o me looking like i'm schizophrenic. Am I skiing, or am i going to Tavern on the Green for lunch in May? Which is it? I don't know! It's both! I look like shit!

see?

however, i've been leaning toward a red bag, of late. and red shoes. can't find any online that i like...they don't come in wide. 

the bag seems a bit big still, to me. It's a 'tote' and that's not the silhouette i wanted...

maybe i should hit the shop next time i'm near it...don't think the bag will be there, but i can look. and have the ladies inside look at me like i'm in a pig slop and i'm the pig.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 1, 2007)

Jes said:


> i'm conflicted i'm conflicted! i feel like i'm disappointing you all.......however, i've been leaning toward a red bag, of late. and red shoes. can't find any online that i like...they don't come in wide.
> 
> the bag seems a bit big still, to me. It's a 'tote' and that's not the silhouette i wanted....



I think I understand, Jes. I'm getting a vibe here that maybe you're not really in love with Stripey. It's more like: Stripey is a really, really good friend, that perhaps you fooled around with once or twice. It seems to me that Red just may be the one you feel true passion for. Just follow your heart.....or uterus. And, if you haven't done so already, check out ebags: http://www.ebags.com/handbags/department/index.cfm?sub_site_id=14. They're having a 20% off sale this weekend.

Chris


----------



## Jes (Dec 1, 2007)

what kind of foul temptress are you? you know my defenses are down! YOU KNOW THAT! and yet there you stand, infecting me with the delicious germ that is the 'buy a pricey designer bag'-ness.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.ebags.com/hobo_international/gabi/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=101333

I think this is a beautiful bag. I like HOBO, almost bought myself a red one the other weekend. Check them out Jess. They even have a practical black one :bow:


Oh....love this one too but it is probably bigger than what you are looking for - 
http://www.ebags.com/hobo_international/gerri/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=101446


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 2, 2007)

I saw a cute Dooney & Burke bag in Macys last nite. It's a small & cute little thing but at 80 some $$$ I'll never be able to afford it. Anything more than $18 is more than I can afford...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2007)

cherylharrell said:


> I saw a cute Dooney & Burke bag in Macys last nite. It's a small & cute little thing but at 80 some $$$ I'll never be able to afford it. Anything more than $18 is more than I can afford...



Cheryl, I saw some of the cutest little Kenneth Cole bags over at overstock.com for as low as $18 and the shipping is only a buck for a limited time. If you're not squirrely about shopping online take a look. I've already got three bags in my shopping cart.  I probably wont buy any of them, I'm just pretending.


----------



## toffeechick64 (Dec 2, 2007)

I just love the D&B and the Red Tango bags i bought a Fendi from a local Salvation Army thrift store for 7 dollars i dont really like Fendi, but what can i say a Fendi for 7 bucks


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll have to try that site sometime. The bag I liked looked like this but had a shorter strap I think:

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=23975


----------



## Jes (Dec 5, 2007)

Something happened today. Something ...at the Coach store.

I saw a bag that was so beautiful....I got the vapors. I did, I swear it.

it was very 19th c. I needed a fainting couch and some smelling salts.

It's too much to discuss right now. The experience is too immediate, too raw. 

I feel like that bag was ripped from my womb.


I must ruminate.


----------



## Suze (Dec 5, 2007)

Dooney and Burke, Coach... is don't get it:huh: Her we have Louis Vuitton and Guess addicts. 
The bags are nice and all, but everyone seem to have one. I don't get the hype.
I guess I'm in the minority...typical susie 

I like this one :blush: 

View attachment mushrom001.jpg


----------



## anne022196 (Dec 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> those are the only pics i have right now, but those are my two dooneys, and the last two totes i've bought. i'm currently carrying the popsicle dooney!
> 
> 
> 
> loooove love love handbags.




this one are soo cute..
i want this type of bags..:eat2:


----------



## Jes (Dec 15, 2007)

Small. Red. Leather. Fossil. 40% with an additional 20% the 2nd total.

SNAP.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 16, 2007)

I simply adore the popsicle handbag! I want one! They are not available in Australia.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm just really starting to become interested in handbags....again. I was when I was a girl, but it faded away. However, now that I'm back....I'M HOOKED! I can't get enough of them. I mean....I can only carry one at a time, so why am I so fascinated by them???

Find me a guy who can give me a Dooney for Christmas and he will be mine...for at least a weekend! :smitten:


----------



## Ash (Dec 16, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> I mean....I can only carry one at a time, so why am I so fascinated by them???



You can switch them out every day, though!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 16, 2007)

Ashley said:


> You can switch them out every day, though!


Which is why I bought what's called a "Purse Brite Organizer." It's a long piece with lots of pockets to put all your necessites in. This allows you to change purses quickly simply by putting it in the purse you're carrying for the day. The problem of having to put all your items seperately from purse to purse is over. I love it!

In the last few months, I've purchased a Tignanello purse, two Van Zeelands, one Maxx New York, one Luce' and one Marc Chantal.
I'm waiting on the Chantal bag to come. Here's a pic of it:






I've also purchased not one, but two Joy Mangano Drop Bags. Now, before you laugh, these bags are so awesome! They come with a nice size wristlet and are very functional (Goes from Satchal to Tote!) PLUS they are stylish. They feel just like leather and when I carry them, I can't stop feeling on them. I got it in the black and bone. Here's a pic:






I've also gotten a few of the Travelon organizers, as well. See? I'm HOOKED!


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a purse organizer something like ya'll are talking about. But it is too big to fit into my larger purses tho unfortunately...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 16, 2007)

Fabulous collection, Laura; you too, Soupy.

I have a few bags I love, but life is so hard on them! One reason I think it's worth investing in sturdy ones you like. Most get wounded easily. 

I have two Coach bags I love -- one came out I think in 1991 for their 50th anniversary and is a really unusual shape (it was a re-issue of a 40s design). The main thing I wanna say about that bag, dearly as I love it, is: leather conditioner. It definitely benefits from TLC. Also gave a turquoise wristlet I really like...I actually squashed an entire bikini in it in Vegas and swung it around from my wrist at the formal!


----------



## kr7 (Dec 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> Small. Red. Leather. Fossil. 40% with an additional 20% the 2nd total.
> 
> SNAP.



pix

Chris


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 16, 2007)

cherylharrell said:


> I have a purse organizer something like ya'll are talking about. But it is too big to fit into my larger purses tho unfortunately...


Here's the one I have. Maybe it will work better for you. 

Purse Brite Organizer


----------



## Jes (Dec 16, 2007)

liz, you have coach bags?!? what the....that is So not what i pictured when i pictured you! maybe i was thinking you were good midwestern stock who didn't need evidence of conspicuous consumerism. 

dang.

good midwestern liz has a coach bag and momma don't. 

I'll have you all know that I had decided, yesterday, to get the orange bag. I was going to go over to the store... and I had more shopping to do, and went back tot he Macy's Coach desk a 2nd time. THe bag is there, albeit in another color. In black which is more practical, is just does NOTHING for me. 

it's still a beautiful bag. Exquisite. BUT... I was thinking...wrong size. Like, I don't even HAVE that much to put in a bag. I use a wallet, I have a tiny phone I try to remember to bring, I have maybe powder or lip gloss, I have a comb. Now and then I bring a camera, but it's small. The bag is 3 times what I need it to be. At least double. 

So then, could i use it now and then, for trips, for times when I need a bit more of a tote-like bag (it's not a tote shape, but...) like when I fly? And to spend $400 plus on a bag i use every month or two...well....you see the dilemma. 

It's still a motherfucking gorgeous bag though.

Do i swear too much? 

very simple bag:
http://www.leosshoestore.com/2007/08/fossil-sedona-top-zip-red-handbags.html

has a nice flat bottom (unlike me) and is quite...contained. And, it was enough of a deal that it doesn't have to be the only bag I buy forever, as some things would have to be.

It was $88, on a 40% reduction, with a further 20% off that total so it came out to $43 or something. Which is still more than i usuallys spend on a small bag like that, but i liked it.


----------



## Jes (Dec 16, 2007)

oh, and a nice bonus: it goes well with the red leather wallet that I bought myself as a memory of a dept. store near where my Oma lived when I had to fly to Amsterdam with just a few days' notice this summer. 

They complement one another well and feel like a bit of a set.


----------



## Friday (Dec 17, 2007)

Love the Chantal Arrhythmia.

Got this at a quasi-local outlet mall today as a gift for a friend. I almost hope that she doesn't like it. I don't know if you can tell from the picture, but it's like tapestry with beading worked into it. 14x7x4".







I got a much larger one in sepia tones (no beading) for myself to use as a carry on when I fly.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 17, 2007)

Friday said:


> Love the Chantal Arrhythmia.
> 
> Got this at a quasi-local outlet mall today as a gift for a friend. I almost hope that she doesn't like it. I don't know if you can tell from the picture, but it's like tapestry with beading worked into it. 14x7x4".
> 
> ...


Your friend is soooo lucky! A large tote is what I need. Not one of those free thangs they give you at conventions, but a real honest tote that is stylish and fashionable.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> liz, you have coach bags?!? what the....that is So not what i pictured when i pictured you! maybe i was thinking you were good midwestern stock who didn't need evidence of conspicuous consumerism.



cor blimey! I don't even know to unpack the assumptions in this sentence 

It occurs to me (golly I love talking about accessories): long ago, Coaches were actually subtle (those perverse lil tags) evidence of inconspicious consumerism--until the Preppy Handbook and all that. A ritualistic item for young ladies to get upon reaching adulthood.

Anyhow, I really like mine! It's a very weird shape -- I've never seen anybody else carry it. Which is why I got it. And it's held up well despite its seemingly insatiable thirst for leather conditioner.

The one thing I've never been that happy with is Coach's "legendary service"--they refused to fix the bag when a rivet broke (I thought they fixed everything!). Said it showed "unecessarily hard wear"--this after 10 years of careful use. I ended up taking it to my local orthopedic shoe repairer and he fixed it for $6!

This thread is very Hand Bag-encourager. I feel like running out in an Audrey Hepburn fit and goin nuts.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 17, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> This thread is very Hand Bag-encourager. I feel like running out in an Audrey Hepburn fit and goin nuts.


Do it, liz...DO IT! The guilty loves company.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 17, 2007)

Current dream bag:


----------



## Suze (Dec 17, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Current dream bag:



Me luvz it! Can you please tell me the brand/price?

Is it suede leather?


----------



## Jes (Dec 17, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> cor blimey! I don't even know to unpack the assumptions in this sentence
> 
> .



well you read me right! i just have this picture of you as ....NOT metrosexual. Kind of like...a farmer. A farmer with no need for a fancy bag.

now, i'm not disparaging farmers. I, too, am from the midwest, but I just see you as more...well, midwestern with a new england chaser. The type to carry her shit around in a paper bag b/c hey, who needs pricey fashion?

i'm not saying i'm right, i'm just saying: that's what i get from you. I take it I'm wrong, my love?


----------



## supersoup (Dec 17, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Me luvz it! Can you please tell me the brand/price?
> 
> Is it suede leather?



i love this bag as well, i ogle it everytime i go into macy's. it's a lucky brand jeans handbag, and i believe they call it the large patchwork mailbag. if memory serves, it was somewhere around $150 US, perhaps a little more.

:wubu:

handbags, my weakness. oy.


----------



## Suze (Dec 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i love this bag as well, i ogle it everytime i go into macy's. it's a lucky brand jeans handbag, and i believe they call it the large patchwork mailbag. if memory serves, it was somewhere around $150 US, perhaps a little more.
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> handbags, my weakness. oy.



thanks cuteness!


----------



## Suze (Dec 17, 2007)

I just hope they ship worldwide (not that I'm gonna afford it anyway though)


----------



## SummerG (Dec 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> well you read me right! i just have this picture of you as ....NOT metrosexual. Kind of like...a farmer. A farmer with no need for a fancy bag.
> 
> now, i'm not disparaging farmers. I, too, am from the midwest, but I just see you as more...well, midwestern with a new england chaser. The type to carry her shit around in a paper bag b/c hey, who needs pricey fashion?
> 
> i'm not saying i'm right, i'm just saying: that's what i get from you. I take it I'm wrong, my love?



I think this is hysterical! Before I even started talking with the lovely di-va, I always imagined her as someone who didn't pay any particular attention fashion, but was an epitome of style and grace nonetheless. You know, kinda like european men who are geeks, but still look like they walked out of GQ?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> cor blimey! I don't even know to unpack the assumptions in this sentence
> 
> It occurs to me (golly I love talking about accessories): long ago, Coaches were actually subtle (those perverse lil tags) evidence of inconspicious consumerism--until the Preppy Handbook and all that. A ritualistic item for young ladies to get upon reaching adulthood.
> 
> ...



That's shocking to me, Liz! I'm a Coach girl from way back (inherited preference) and have never had an issue with service. In fact Deidra recently had a wallet "come apart" (dog) and it was taken back/fixed/replaced with not even the bat of an eyelash!

Anyway, I'm glad you like your bag, but sorry you had that experience. My understanding from others - it's not the norm!

And you're right - Coach was always the highest quality leather, very subtle and stylish, etc. It's only over the past 4-7 years that things have gone a bit nutty with designer handbags of signature lines, etc... and of course they needed to secure a place in that market. Plus, they're much more affordable than most "high end" bags (affordable being relative).


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> That's shocking to me, Liz! I'm a Coach girl from way back (inherited preference) and have never had an issue with service. In fact Deidra recently had a wallet "come apart" (dog) and it was taken back/fixed/replaced with not even the bat of an eyelash!
> Anyway, I'm glad you like your bag, but sorry you had that experience. My understanding from others - it's not the norm!



Yeah, that's what I thought! Not to mention...the rivet problem really was their fault. Who knows. The little wristlet I got a few years ago is now having a similar prob so...we'll see what happens this time.  



SummerG said:


> kinda like european men who are geeks, but still look like they walked out of GQ?



that is one of the nicest compliments I've ever gotten! not sure you're right, but thanks 



Jes said:


> well you read me right! i just have this picture of you as ....NOT metrosexual. Kind of like...a farmer. A farmer with no need for a fancy bag.



Okay, again...no idea what to say here. Except if it helps, I grew up in DC. Not alotta farmers. Whee!


----------



## Jes (Dec 18, 2007)

SummerG said:


> I think this is hysterical! Before I even started talking with the lovely di-va, I always imagined her as someone who didn't pay any particular attention fashion, but was an epitome of style and grace nonetheless. You know, kinda like european men who are geeks, but still look like they walked out of GQ?



it's really interesting, yes..... You've met her, yes>? I haven't. So my picture of her is one of... being a writer in a non-lucrative biz, doing god's work (sort of), and her rambling fun prose rife with Liz-isms, and her always-goofy facial expressions. So I see her like this zany, tongue-stuck-out dirty hippie working for a free paper. And that doesn't jive iwth a coach bag, to me.

Obviously, I am wrong. But to whom do I owe apologies? Liz? Coach? Both?


----------



## Jes (Dec 18, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought! Not to mention...the rivet problem really was their fault. Who knows. The little wristlet I got a few years ago is now having a similar prob so...we'll see what happens this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see? it's the Whee!

i just don't see Whee and a pricey bag coexisting. I'm obviously wrong, as I said. Perhaps I see you as zanier than you are? Or zany and Coachy coexist in ways I didn't expect? or ...who knows! it's just the you I see. I can't say it any different.

I bet you'd never guess I'm asian, right? see?


----------



## SummerG (Dec 18, 2007)

Jes said:


> Obviously, I am wrong. But to whom do I owe apologies? Liz? Coach? Both?



I'd go with Liz, heh 

ETA... The first time I bought my very own Coach bag (had previously pilfered one from my mother's collection) the word "Whee" was repeated ad naseum.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 18, 2007)

So, what's the deal with Coach, everybody? Why are you girls so head-over-heels with that particular brand? I have never bought a designer bag, so maybe it's just that all designer bags are way better than non-designer ones? Or is it Coach in particular?

I have to be honest with you and say that just look-wise Coach doesn't seem to be earthshaking to me. This is just my opinion, mind you, not a comment on anyone's taste.  So, clue me in, girls. What makes Coach the "it" bag for you? 

Chris

PS
Post pix too.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree with kr. They're kinda ugly... :x


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 19, 2007)

kr7 said:


> So, what's the deal with Coach, everybody? Why are you girls so head-over-heels with that particular brand? I have never bought a designer bag, so maybe it's just that all designer bags are way better than non-designer ones? Or is it Coach in particular?
> 
> I have to be honest with you and say that just look-wise Coach doesn't seem to be earthshaking to me. This is just my opinion, mind you, not a comment on anyone's taste.  So, clue me in, girls. What makes Coach the "it" bag for you?
> 
> ...



Coach bags are supposedly extremely well made and will last and last. Years ago I used to like going into the Coach store when all the bags were very simple: brown leather, gold clasps. To me they were very smart looking and the Coach name meant if anything happened to the bag coach would replace it.

Now they've become very trendy and all the rage. The appeal and image has changed and you get stripes, logos, cutesy trendy stuff. Not really my thing. I wouldn't pay $600 for a trendy bag that I won't want to carry in a few years when there's a new trend. The old Coach had bags that would never ever go out of style. I suppose Coach will stick with a winning formula that sells bags but I liked it much better when it was a small family business where every bag was limited to only a few and you and a man in Finland were the only two who owned one.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 19, 2007)

Coach bags were great back in the day. My mum had a few she bought overseas and they were still happy the last time I went to our storage locker. Don't understand the cutesiness now, what is with that? Bleh. I like to think of them as timeless preppy not designer wannabes. 

Liking the Louis Vuitton leather, not the print but the plain colours. I can see myself with one of their bags but the $800+ price tags are a bit offputting.

If I was going to drop $$$ on a bag at the moment it would be a Balenciaga City on ebay. I assume like all Balenciagas it will have stopped selling or will have "sold out" a month after it hits the shops. Not cool. I just LOVE the leather on Balenciaga bags, the colours, the texture, the way it feels when I'm out with bag loving friends and decide to fondle their bags just for the heck of it. I want a pretty bag.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 19, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


>


That's Diana Ross' daughter, isn't it?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 19, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> That's Diana Ross' daughter, isn't it?



Yes, that is her second daughter Tracee Ellis Ross.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 19, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes, that is her second daughter Tracee Ellis Ross.


Thought so. I've seen her in a few things on TV. Hopefully, she's not the drama queen her mom can be at times.

Love the choice of color she chose for her handbag. Looks like "Sapphire" which is all the rage right now.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 19, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Thought so. I've seen her in a few things on TV. Hopefully, she's not the drama queen her mom can be at times.
> 
> Love the choice of color she chose for her handbag. Looks like "Sapphire" which is all the rage right now.



She has made so many quiet accomplishments in her life. She's a Brown graduate and was a columnist in 'Mirabella' before she got into acting. She's won some awards for her television role in 'Girlfriends.' So many neato things and so classy and with her own personal style. I don't know her or know anyone who knows her but my hope is the same as yours. She doesn't seem megladramatic though.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not a coach fan. I have eclectic tastes in bags. I like some leather bags, some not leather. I like Kipling bags (for everyday stuff), and The Sak has some darling bags, I also like UGG bags. Here are some I am wanting at the moment...

1. Gorgeous Ugg bag on Ebay

2 & 3 - Two different versions of a bag that I am going to knit. I am looking for the perfect yarn (I'm not likeing the green, personallym I am thinking of a charcoal tweed of some sorts), and the perfect handles. I really love this handbag! 

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


View attachment Picture 2.jpg


View attachment picture4.jpg


----------



## kr7 (Dec 19, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I'm not a coach fan. I have eclectic tastes in bags. I like some leather bags, some not leather. I like Kipling bags (for everyday stuff), and The Sak has some darling bags, I also like UGG bags. Here are some I am wanting at the moment...
> 
> 1. Gorgeous Ugg bag on Ebay
> 
> 2 & 3 - Two different versions of a bag that I am going to knit. I am looking for the perfect yarn (I'm not likeing the green, personallym I am thinking of a charcoal tweed of some sorts), and the perfect handles. I really love this handbag!



Oooooh! Sandie, where did you get that pattern? I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!

Chris


----------



## kr7 (Dec 19, 2007)

I must admit that I do like the look of that Coach bag that Lilly posted. But, in general, I don't think that they are my cuppa.

Chris


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 19, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I'm not a coach fan. I have eclectic tastes in bags. I like some leather bags, some not leather. I like Kipling bags (for everyday stuff), and The Sak has some darling bags, I also like UGG bags. Here are some I am wanting at the moment...
> 
> 1. Gorgeous Ugg bag on Ebay
> 
> 2 & 3 - Two different versions of a bag that I am going to knit. I am looking for the perfect yarn (I'm not likeing the green, personallym I am thinking of a charcoal tweed of some sorts), and the perfect handles. I really love this handbag!



I'm loving this pattern too Sandie! Please share. I actually like the green version and think a Lamb's Pride Bulky superwash wool might work well.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 19, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I'm not a coach fan. I have eclectic tastes in bags. I like some leather bags, some not leather. I like Kipling bags (for everyday stuff), and The Sak has some darling bags, I also like UGG bags. Here are some I am wanting at the moment...
> 
> 1. Gorgeous Ugg bag on Ebay
> 
> 2 & 3 - Two different versions of a bag that I am going to knit. I am looking for the perfect yarn (I'm not likeing the green, personallym I am thinking of a charcoal tweed of some sorts), and the perfect handles. I really love this handbag!



Man those are awesome bags! Props to you for making some!


----------



## Tooz (Dec 19, 2007)

The green bag. :smitten:


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 19, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I'm not a coach fan. I have eclectic tastes in bags. I like some leather bags, some not leather. I like Kipling bags (for everyday stuff), and The Sak has some darling bags, I also like UGG bags. Here are some I am wanting at the moment...
> 
> 1. Gorgeous Ugg bag on Ebay
> 
> 2 & 3 - Two different versions of a bag that I am going to knit. I am looking for the perfect yarn (I'm not likeing the green, personallym I am thinking of a charcoal tweed of some sorts), and the perfect handles. I really love this handbag!


Sandie,
I'm gonna have to go with everyone else on that green bag. The color and design are fab! In fact, you've inspired me. I crochet pretty well and never thought of making a purse. I think I'll go to my local fabric store and give a look-see as to what they have by way of patterns and yarn. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## SummerG (Dec 19, 2007)

There are A LOT of Coach bags I don't like... but then there are some that i ADORE and wish I could buy. The favorite one I own is great, imo, because it's a nice color, sturdy, and big. It also seems to be unique (color wise) as when it's in rotation I get so many compliments. It's been an ice breaker even.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 19, 2007)

toffeechick64 said:


> I just love the D&B and the Red Tango bags i bought a Fendi from a local Salvation Army thrift store for 7 dollars i dont really like Fendi, but what can i say a Fendi for 7 bucks


No you did not find a Fendi for seven bucks....WHAT??? Girl, what thrift store do you go to? I've got a pretty good one here, but I hate to dig through all those purses. I have the mindset they know what they're doing, so I'll never find anything of value. But, now that I've read your find, I don't know...I may dive in head first in those bins.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 20, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> No you did not find a Fendi for seven bucks....WHAT??? Girl, what thrift store do you go to? I've got a pretty good one here, but I hate to dig through all those purses. I have the mindset they know what they're doing, so I'll never find anything of value. But, now that I've read your find, I don't know...I may dive in head first in those bins.



A place here had a Kate Spade. I didn't buy it, though. It WAS 3 dollars, however...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 20, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Oooooh! Sandie, where did you get that pattern? I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!
> 
> Chris



Link below Chris. I have the bag queued on Ravelry. I may go with the recommended yarn from Borroco, because the Ultra Alpaca has some really beautiful colors.



LillyBBBW said:


> I'm loving this pattern too Sandie! Please share. I actually like the green version and think a Lamb's Pride Bulky superwash wool might work well.



I'm still trying to decided on the color, Lilly, but I think I am going with the recommeded yarn on this one. I tend to substitute a lot, but not this time, I think.



BigCutieSasha said:


> Man those are awesome bags! Props to you for making some!



Thanks, Sasha!



Tooz said:


> The green bag. :smitten:



The green is definitely a Tooz color. 



Arrhythmia said:


> Sandie,
> I'm gonna have to go with everyone else on that green bag. The color and design are fab! In fact, you've inspired me. I crochet pretty well and never thought of making a purse. I think I'll go to my local fabric store and give a look-see as to what they have by way of patterns and yarn. Thanks for the inspiration!



This particular one is a free pattern at Berroco, link below. And it is for knitting, but I know there are patterns around for Crocheted bags as well. Let us know when you decide to try one.

Here is the link to the Berroco pattern:

Berroco Brea Bag


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 20, 2007)

I once crocheted a purse back in the early 70's. I had an Aunt who was good a crocheting help me with it. She started the granny square for each side off for me so I could learn how to do it & I finished the rest. I dunno what happend to it tho. It had fringe on it...


----------



## Friday (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, my friend loved the Laurel Burch tapestry bag with the cat motif. LOVED IT!!! I was kinda hoping if she didn't I could keep it and get her something else. Oh well, I may have to go back and look anyway. I want one.:doh:


----------



## kr7 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Link below Chris. I have the bag queued on Ravelry. I may go with the recommended yarn from Borroco, because the Ultra Alpaca has some really beautiful colors.....



Hmmm.....wouldn't alpaca be too delicate for a bag? I was thinking that a sturdy wool would be a safer option, but that's just my opinion. 



Friday said:


> Well, my friend loved the Laurel Burch tapestry bag with the cat motif. LOVED IT!!! I was kinda hoping if she didn't I could keep it and get her something else. Oh well, I may have to go back and look anyway. I want one.:doh:



Well, it is that time of the year when one could pick up a gift for oneself. 

Chris


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 20, 2007)

SummerG said:


> There are A LOT of Coach bags I don't like... but then there are some that i ADORE and wish I could buy. The favorite one I own is great, imo, because it's a nice color, sturdy, and big. It also seems to be unique (color wise) as when it's in rotation I get so many compliments. It's been an ice breaker even.



Now this Coach I like. The Coach out there now is 95% horrendous to me. I think their older stuff was much more appealing. I guess I'm a little more conservative with my handbags. My mom on the other hand; the more gaudy the better. Thank goodness she has a few that aren't so ugly. The good news is I'll inherit her one Louis Vuitton some day. Until then, I'm sticking with Dooney and Bourke.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 3, 2008)

I found a cute purse for $6 something in the most unlikely place. They have around here a Garden Ridge store which sells gardeny & housewares type stuff like sheets & quilts, and cooking stuff & Christmas decorations etc. I found out from hubbys cousin they were going out of business cuz they lost their lease. But they hope to find a new location soon. This is where I found my purse... 

View attachment gardenridgepurse.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2008)

Mimi,

I bought you a beautiful handbag today. I will send it to you tomorrow. I hope you will love it. I bought myself the exact same one.

You are a wonderful person and a good mother and you deserve something special and pretty.
Meanwhile my sister in law loves the handbag that I bought her to celebrate the birth of my nephew. ( Did I mention his pic is in my profile? No? Not a 100 times?)


----------



## mimosa (Jan 12, 2008)

Susannah,


From the bottom of my heart....THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!:wubu: I love the handbag!!!!!! But most of all, I love you.:happy:

Here are some pics:

View attachment 34371



View attachment 34372
:smitten:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 12, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Susannah,
> 
> 
> From the bottom of my heart....THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!:wubu: I love the handbag!!!!!! But most of all, I love you.:happy:
> ...





Oh you are very welcome my wonderful friend. I am so glad you love the handbag. That got to America pretty fast.
I tried to find a black one but had no luck. Green is my favorite color.
Green is a very lucky color actually, namely fertility, prosperity, $ are green!

I was born in the month of May so my birthstone is emerald.

Mimi, I look forward to receiving a lovely drawing from seth for my fridge.

Enjoy the handbag with my pleasure, and think of me when you use it. I have the exact same one, so I will think of you when I use mine.

Many hugs Amiga

Shoshie


----------



## bexy (Jan 13, 2008)

*awww cool bag! it really suits ur complexion mimi. and shoshie you are so thoughtful!

what are coach bags btw? i dont think we get them here...

i like bags that no one else has. in fact i got a gemstyler for xmas and have set about customising everything so i know my bags will always look different!*


----------



## Ash (Jan 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Oh you are very welcome my wonderful friend. I am so glad you love the handbag. That got to America pretty fast.
> I tried to find a black one but had no luck.



Susannah! That's so sweet of you! 

And I LOVE that bag. You must give us more details about it. Where did you get it? Available in the US? 

Crazy bag-girls must know!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 13, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Susannah! That's so sweet of you!
> 
> And I LOVE that bag. You must give us more details about it. Where did you get it? Available in the US?
> 
> Crazy bag-girls must know!




Well it was a pleasure to give a special gift to my wonderful friend Mimi, who I simply adore. We just got done with an almost two hour voice chat.

I bought the handbag in Melbourne, and it is a Guess handbag. I really love Guess handbags. 
I am not sure if it is available in the United States. Guess are always coming out with new styles, so there is probably lots of new cute stuff coming out as we speak.

I looked for a black Guess handbag, but I could only find smaller styles in the black and I wanted Mimi to be able to carry around a lot of stuff. This particular purse is very roomy, and it has a very beautiful retro lining.

Mimi and I were both born in May, so our birthstone is emerald. Green therefore is a special color for us. I bought myself the exact same bag on that day.

I am glad that I could bring a smile to Mimi's face.


----------



## Suze (Jan 13, 2008)

this proves what I said in my last pm, Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Jan 13, 2008)

susieQ said:


> this proves what I said in my last pm, Susannah




I get a lot of pm's. Was it a good or bad thing you said about me?


----------



## Suze (Jan 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I get a lot of pm's. Was it a good or bad thing you said about me?



**Me with a whiny voice*:* 
"Hey, look at me. I get LOTS of pm's."

I said you were the friendliest person on dims etc. but now I'm not sure anymore. How could you possibly forget!? *sniff*.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 13, 2008)

susieQ said:


> **Me with a whiny voice*:*
> "Hey, look at me. I get LOTS of pm's."
> 
> I said you were the friendliest person on dims etc. but now I'm not sure anymore. How could you possibly forget!? *sniff*.




Oh sorry lovey. Thank you so much. You are also wonderful. I love your wit and feisty nature. Do not change.


----------



## Suze (Jan 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Oh sorry lovey. Thank you so much. You are also wonderful. I love your wit and feisty nature. Do not change.



Thanks.
I wont, trust me :batting:


----------



## Suze (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not usually a huge fan of cutesy stuff, but Scottie bag is so purdy! 

View attachment MFIL Black Scottie.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 1, 2008)

That certainly is a cute purse 

I just got this backpack style purse so that I can have my hands free on the days we go to the park and on family outings 

View attachment 51gu7LsgYpL._AA262_.jpg


----------



## Suze (Apr 1, 2008)

Yey, someone else agree! I'm glad you like it too, I was afraid I was the only one.  
Oh, the pattern on your new purse is really cute!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 1, 2008)

I just got a cute new clutch purse. I like carrying a clutch occassionally, and this one is a lovely spring turquoise (my fav color), and it is buttery soft.


----------



## heatherpotter (Apr 1, 2008)

My newest handbag. It's a Marc Jacobs Venetia, and the color is called washed rose. :wubu:


----------



## heatherpotter (Apr 1, 2008)

That's really cute, and the color is very pretty! 



Sandie S-R said:


> I just got a cute new clutch purse. I like carrying a clutch occassionally, and this one is a lovely spring turquoise (my fav color), and it is buttery soft.


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a cool yellow bag for spring, if anyone spots a good one, please let me know.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 2, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> I'm looking for a cool yellow bag for spring, if anyone spots a good one, please let me know.



Denise...

I love shopping at ebags.com because they have a search feature where you can search by color. You may want to give that a try.


----------



## troubadours (Apr 3, 2008)

so, i should so be doing a paper right now, but this was obv more important. HERE ARE MY BABIES. (well, at least the ones i brought to school with me, i have a CLOSETFULL at home :/)






both are from urbn





the only non-urbn one is in the middle (target)
and yes, i actually do use the duffel often (trips to see boyfran/school boox)

and this is my current bag:




favorite

oh & my new coin purse






btw, i didn't look thru any of most of these pages so i'm sorry if i offend...thoughts on betseyville bags? completely awful or cute? sry to say i think betsey bags are gross. i see SO many people with them though so i am just wondering if i'm the only one who feels this way :/


----------



## Ivy (Apr 4, 2008)

troubadours said:


> so, i should so be doing a paper right now, but this was obv more important. HERE ARE MY BABIES. (well, at least the ones i brought to school with me, i have a CLOSETFULL at home :/)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love your bags! the duffel is my favorite!

i hate betseyville bags. i like betsey johnson's regular line of bags a lot, but the bestseyville stuff is disgusto. i own one (it is lime green and turquoise leopard print and i love it), but all of the other ones i have seen are gross. it just all looks super cheap and tacky to me.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

troubadours said:


> so, i should so be doing a paper right now, but this was obv more important. HERE ARE MY BABIES. (well, at least the ones i brought to school with me, i have a CLOSETFULL at home :/)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get the coin purse??? So cute.


----------



## Suze (Apr 4, 2008)

Ivy said:


> i love your bags! the duffel is my favorite!
> 
> i hate betseyville bags. i like betsey johnson's regular line of bags a lot, but the bestseyville stuff is disgusto. i own one (it is lime green and turquoise leopard print and i love it), but all of the other ones i have seen are gross. it just all looks super cheap and tacky to me.



I second diz. I like the regular line and have a bag from there but havent seen any bag I like in the betseyville collection. 

Great bags you have there!


----------



## troubadours (Apr 4, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Where did you get the coin purse??? So cute.



fredflare.com! it comes in other colors too 



Ivy said:


> i love your bags! the duffel is my favorite!
> 
> i hate betseyville bags. i like betsey johnson's regular line of bags a lot, but the bestseyville stuff is disgusto. i own one (it is lime green and turquoise leopard print and i love it), but all of the other ones i have seen are gross. it just all looks super cheap and tacky to me.



YES. thank you. its so tacky...and sometimes tacky is ok, but in general i think they're pretty nauseating. in two hours i have a class with a girl who switches b.v. bags. every. week. ugh grosscity.



susieQ said:


> I second diz. I like the regular line and have a bag from there but havent seen any bag I like in the betseyville collection.
> 
> Great bags you have there!




thanks! actually, come to think of it, i don't think i've seen any of her actual bags. :/ i only ever see people with grossy betseyville ones.


----------



## Suze (Apr 4, 2008)

i was just about to show you some examples from her website. but what the? the betsey johnson bags are fugly too. :blink:
I think she had a much better collection when i bought mine in 1-2 years ago. 
fugly bags
(maybe except from the last one)
here is 2 (bad) pictures of my bag. its black letter with little key locks on. it has leopard interior, though! a little tackyness is allowed. 

please dont say its ugly guys, its my most expensive bag.  

View attachment DSC01044.JPG


View attachment DSC01042.JPG


----------



## Tooz (Apr 4, 2008)

I am ever on the search for cute cheapo bags.

I am stoked, though, because the warm season is coming, which means I can use my TOTALLY BITCHIN' BRIGHT GREEN FLOWERY BAG I GOT FOR LIKE 14 DOLLARS ON LABOR DAY LAST YEAR.


:batting:


----------



## Neen (Apr 4, 2008)

HAHAHAH Totally bitchin...love you tooz!:kiss2:


----------



## troubadours (Apr 5, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i was just about to show you some examples from her website. but what the? the betsey johnson bags are fugly too. :blink:
> I think she had a much better collection when i bought mine in 1-2 years ago.
> fugly bags
> (maybe except from the last one)
> ...



i like it! i think subtle tackiness actually cancels out the tackiness, if that makes sense?

ok, worst b.v. bag:





could you even imagine using this?? i would probably lol if i saw someone using it in person :/



Tooz said:


> I am ever on the search for cute cheapo bags.
> 
> I am stoked, though, because the warm season is coming, which means I can use my TOTALLY BITCHIN' BRIGHT GREEN FLOWERY BAG I GOT FOR LIKE 14 DOLLARS ON LABOR DAY LAST YEAR.
> 
> ...




omg. postpixplz


----------



## Suze (Apr 5, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i like it! i think subtle tackiness actually cancels out the tackiness, if that makes sense?
> 
> ok, worst b.v. bag:
> 
> ...



yep. thats definitely one of the ugliest bags i've ever seen. its almost a bit fascinating! :huh:


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL. That looks like an old rotary telephone. Boy, do I remember those lol. Now if it had a phone in it that worked, then it might be handy lol...


----------



## Friday (Apr 6, 2008)

troubadours said:


> so, i should so be doing a paper right now, but this was obv more important. HERE ARE MY BABIES. (well, at least the ones i brought to school with me, i have a CLOSETFULL at home :/)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad troubadours! Bad, bad troubadours! It's not good to wave so many nice bags under the nose of an addict.

I just went to urban and bought three bags and a wallet. Hopefully that will hold me for a while.


----------



## troubadours (Apr 6, 2008)

Friday said:


> Bad troubadours! Bad, bad troubadours! It's not good to wave so many nice bags under the nose of an addict.
> 
> I just went to urban and bought three bags and a wallet. Hopefully that will hold me for a while.



ooh what bags and wallet?? plz share!


----------



## Friday (Apr 6, 2008)

This one probably looks familar. I've been looking for an unfussy pink purse for spring for years.


----------



## troubadours (Apr 6, 2008)

Friday said:


> This one probably looks familar. I've been looking for an unfussy pink purse for spring for years.




CUTE!!! i love the first bag haha and i've always had my eye on that black and white one. good choices!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 6, 2008)

here are my two new ones. I hesitate to leave them in the closet together alone or there's bound to be little clutches all over the place. 







this is a great thread :happy: plus, it works out x2 for me because Samantha was curious before to see them and I hadn't gotten around to (or forgotten around to, heehee) showing her, so... killed two birds.


----------



## SummerG (Apr 18, 2008)

I think it was this thread someone mentioned a love of owls, and so when I came upon this bag, I thought.. hey! I should post it! 

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302024647&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442174831&bmUID=1208565839433

if the link doesn't work... it's from torrid


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, I just bought a new bag that I loooovvee!! I bought it because it is a "kniting bag" specifically made to work as a purse that is large enough to hold your knitting too. It is made by the same company that made my new clutch that I posted recently, and is the same color. (I love turquoise/aqua...it is my fav).

It is huge and roomy, and a little bit of a departure for me, I generally buy small bags. But this big bag, I absolutely love!

Anywhay, here it is... 

View attachment malibu2.jpg


View attachment malibu4.jpg


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 18, 2008)

Love this color! Where did you buy this one?



Sandie S-R said:


> Well, I just bought a new bag that I loooovvee!! I bought it because it is a "kniting bag" specifically made to work as a purse that is large enough to hold your knitting too. It is made by the same company that made my new clutch that I posted recently, and is the same color. (I love turquoise/aqua...it is my fav).
> 
> It is huge and roomy, and a little bit of a departure for me, I generally buy small bags. But this big bag, I absolutely love!
> 
> Anywhay, here it is...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 20, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Love this color! Where did you buy this one?



That is the funny part. Because it is a "knitting" bag, you buy them at Yarn Stores. 

I got mine from www.dreamweaveryarns.com 

Click in Knitting bags, then click on Namaste (the company name) and I bought the Malibu bag and the Cali Clutch in turquoise. 

You can see more of the Namaste Cali bags at:

http://namasteneedles.com/products/handbags/handbags.php


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 22, 2008)

This is my new favorite baby...i look forever for a handbag...i finally found one, while it was pricey, at least i know it will last forever and i love the wine color, goes with everything...and i got it at the Coach outlet store, even better!!!


----------



## heatherpotter (Apr 23, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> This is my new favorite baby...i look forever for a handbag...i finally found one, while it was pricey, at least i know it will last forever and i love the wine color, goes with everything...and i got it at the Coach outlet store, even better!!!


 
Oooh, very pretty!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 25, 2008)

Gawd I gotta stay off Etsy. I fell in love with this fabulous bag...

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=10990784

Unfortunately it is outta my price range at the moment.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 25, 2008)

Sandie, i like the handles, but hate the shape of the bag, lol...it is one BIG bag, lol....


----------



## Suze (Apr 26, 2008)

Chinese Laundry have some really cute ass bags. 

Of course they don't ship internationally.  

View attachment 46481 (Purple).jpg


View attachment 46141( Blue).jpg


View attachment BG-45319_Bone.jpg


View attachment 46446(black)_.jpg


----------



## Oona (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry for the crap image. My camera is MIA and this is all I could find..






I have this in black!

My two most used purses...​


----------



## Friday (Apr 26, 2008)

Love the flowered one Oona, it's so springy.


----------



## Oona (Apr 26, 2008)

Friday said:


> Love the flowered one Oona, it's so springy.



Its totally a limited edition that my mom bought as a valentines day gift last year. They dont make it anymore. Its so hard to keep it uber clean lol​


----------



## heatherpotter (May 6, 2008)

Very cute seatbelt bag. I have one in pink.  Also, love the Paddington, if that is what I think it is in the picture.



Oona said:


> Sorry for the crap image. My camera is MIA and this is all I could find..​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Aug 7, 2008)

I just got my tax return back and I am going to buy myself a new handbag.
I think a Guess one. I love Guess handbags. Shall take a pic of it.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I just got my tax return back and I am going to buy myself a new handbag.
> I think a Guess one. I love Guess handbags. Shall take a pic of it.



Handbags are such great retail therapy!! Anxious to see the pics Susannah.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 7, 2008)

Purse whore! LMAO And I can say that because I am just as much a shoe whore!





Sandie S-R said:


> Handbags are such great retail therapy!! Anxious to see the pics Susannah.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 7, 2008)

I ended up getting this bag from the Pyramid Collection. It's impractical and I don't yet have an event on the horizon when I'll use it, but I love it anyway.

Bonus is, it came with two lengths of chain and they're both silver. Most purses seem to be brass or gold-tone, and all I ever wear is silver. They look sliver here, but the two wavy horizontal rows of beads and the swingy hanging beads are purply iridescent.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 7, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Purse whore! LMAO And I can say that because I am just as much a shoe whore!



Uch! 

Callin your Mama names and in a public forum, no less. 

What am I gonna do with you, daughter??

  

:kiss2::kiss2:

Love you too!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2008)

I pretty much only use totes now. I've been using this one for a few months actually. I normally switch it up but I haven't seen anything good lately.






Here's a close up of the print on it.






Best thing about this tote? It was on sale for only FOUR DOLLARS.


----------



## anne022196 (Aug 12, 2008)

@susie..yay for the last bag..

really looks great...simple but it captivate my eyes..

love your taste..


----------



## Shosh (Aug 12, 2008)

rainyday said:


> I ended up getting this bag from the Pyramid Collection. It's impractical and I don't yet have an event on the horizon when I'll use it, but I love it anyway.
> 
> Bonus is, it came with two lengths of chain and they're both silver. Most purses seem to be brass or gold-tone, and all I ever wear is silver. They look sliver here, but the two wavy horizontal rows of beads and the swingy hanging beads are purply iridescent.




Impractical is perfect Rainy. Our lives are full of the practical and mundane.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 12, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I pretty much only use totes now. I've been using this one for a few months actually. I normally switch it up but I haven't seen anything good lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THIS TOTE BAG. How cute!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2008)

kayrae said:


> I LOVE THIS TOTE BAG. How cute!



Yeah, I love it! And seriously, you can't beat four dollars. I got it at Target - this one is gone, but you might want to check out what else is there.


----------



## Suze (Aug 16, 2008)

just bought diz. 

View attachment 082_7729570_1.JPG


----------



## Carrie (Aug 16, 2008)

rainyday said:


> I ended up getting this bag from the Pyramid Collection. It's impractical and I don't yet have an event on the horizon when I'll use it, but I love it anyway.
> 
> Bonus is, it came with two lengths of chain and they're both silver. Most purses seem to be brass or gold-tone, and all I ever wear is silver. They look sliver here, but the two wavy horizontal rows of beads and the swingy hanging beads are purply iridescent.


That bag is to die for, rainy! Love it, and love the pure indulgence of it.  

I have a similarly impractical bag in pink, in the upper right-hand corner of this picture (hell, they're all impractical, but that one ridiculously so):


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2008)

Carrie said:


> That bag is to die for, rainy! Love it, and love the pure indulgence of it.
> 
> I have a similarly impractical bag in pink, in the upper right-hand corner of this picture (hell, they're all impractical, but that one ridiculously so):



Oh I love these Carrie. Handbags should make you happy. As I said life is full of the practical and mundane, so we should have beautiful things that are our hearts desire.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 16, 2008)

oh man, i want this bag so badly. i need 68 dollars to appear in my account.

http://tinyurl.com/6638q5


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 16, 2008)

The black purse is so cute. It has kind of a retro look to it...


----------



## rainyday (Aug 17, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I have a similarly impractical bag in pink, in the upper right-hand corner of this picture (hell, they're all impractical, but that one ridiculously so)



Clearly I am not alone in my impracticality. It looks like a marvelously flashy pair of vintage pink tap pants. Therefore I love it most of all of those.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 17, 2008)

susieQ said:


> just bought diz.




Spill the beanz - where'd ya get it from??


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2008)

supersoup said:


> oh man, i want this bag so badly. i need 68 dollars to appear in my account.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/6638q5



That is a cute handbag. I love the color also. Green and all of it's various shades is my favorite color.
I would have chosen something like that.


----------



## Suze (Aug 17, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Spill the beanz - where'd ya get it from??



here http://laredoute.com/

but i don't think they have it on the American site. :/


----------



## irish_redhead (Aug 20, 2008)

A friend of mine brought me a gift today - A Munchkin Bag. Seeing as I have a handbag fetish, I can't help but love this... it's so cool!
It folds in on itself then hooks over your wrist - completely handsfree when you're out in the world. It's adorable, and my new favorite purse!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 20, 2008)

I purchased this Nicole Miller handbag on Ebay recently. The handle can be tucked in to use it as a clutch.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2008)

what are y'alls thoughts on backpacks?

more precisely...this one:




http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ate&navCount=153&navAction=poppushpush&color=

also, thoughts on this bag? o.o 




http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ate&navCount=126&navAction=poppushpush&color=


----------



## Suze (Aug 23, 2008)

The 2nd. bag is def a winner! 

As for the backpack...um....not sure actually. 

The one pictured is pretty cool, but I would probably associate it with my mothers backpacks every time I wore it. She's been a fan of leather backpacks all her life and hers are not. that. great. looking.  
(She's usually a very fashionably lady, it's a shame!)

If i didn't have a tinyleatherbackback loving mother I would probably dig it more!


PS. 
Dear USA
Can we has urban outfitters puuh-leese??....


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 23, 2008)

troubadours said:


> what are y'alls thoughts on backpacks?
> 
> more precisely...this one:
> 
> ...



Ok, first off that backpack looks like a style that was in back in the early 90's and I simply love it. Really love it.

That purse is awesome as well. You have great taste in accessories. Tell me you have a job at Urban Outfitters so you are saving money.... lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 23, 2008)

Damn you troubs! I went to their site and now i cant stop looking. And I SOOOOOOO badly want these shoes 

View attachment 14691554_46_b.jpeg


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok, first off that backpack looks like a style that was in back in the early 90's and I simply love it. Really love it.
> 
> That purse is awesome as well. You have great taste in accessories. Tell me you have a job at Urban Outfitters so you are saving money.... lol



:X i do not have a job there, i'm just a big spender. :{ sometimes they have pretty good deals with stuff on sale...like last summer, they had 50% off of things that were already marked down. :B pretty awesome!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey, Troub - I looooove that backpack so much!!!
I've been looking for something like this for awhile now. I'll just drool over it for awhile.

The other back is cute, too.


----------



## Suze (Feb 22, 2009)

i've always wanted a white/cream bag and i think these are gorjuz. 

View attachment 37540_fr_l.jpg


View attachment 38738_e2_l.jpg


View attachment 38738_in_l.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 23, 2009)

Yay! License plate-like purse. And not for the usual $100-$250 (why are they *that* expensive??). This one was $40! They only have NY for some reason, but that was fine by me! It comes with two different straps, and has feets .


----------



## Tooz (Feb 23, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yay! License plate-like purse. And not for the usual $100-$250 (why are they *that* expensive??). This one was $40! They only have NY for some reason, but that was fine by me! It comes with two different straps, and has feets .



Not trying to be rude, but do you know why they are 100-250 dollars? They are actual license plates, hub caps, recycled, and made in the US. The original cyclone bag is only 60, and well worth it. I am a strong supporter of what Littlearth does, and I am sad to see people trying to bootleg it :\


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm all for recycling, and enterprises that can make some money off of it. _Some _money. Not ridiculous amounts.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 23, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm all for recycling, and enterprises that can make some money off of it. _Some _money. Not ridiculous amounts.



Well, like I said, the original and super cyclones are 60 and 80-- which is a reasonable price tag, really.


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 24, 2009)

I've never paid for then $18 for a purse. Cuz I can't afford it & even if I could I could never justify spending that much on a purse. That is a neat purse tho...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm bidding on a few D&Bs right now.
Hopefully, I win one.
=D


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh gosh why did I have to find this thread!? I belong to an entire forum about purses and could talk about them all day long! 

I LOVE PURSES! Oh yes I do! Handbags, purses, clutches, shoulder bags, totes, wristlets, coin purses, etc!!!!!

I have way way way more purses than I will ever need and can't stop buying them... it's so ridiculous!

My collection includes:

numerous non-designer purses
Coach (35+ and hundreds of accessories)
Tano (30+)
Linea Pelle (3, including wallets)
Kooba (1)
Dooney and Bourke (3 pieces including accessories)
Hayden-Harnett (3, plus a dozen or so accessories)

It's seriously an addiction... I'd ask for help but I love my handbags!  If anyone wants pics of anything just let me know; I have collection pics on the other forum but I doubt I can post that here (?) and it's not like they're all in one place.


----------



## Tania (Mar 9, 2009)

I love Coach, too!


----------



## Suze (Mar 9, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Oh gosh why did I have to find this thread!? I belong to an entire forum about purses and could talk about them all day long!
> 
> I LOVE PURSES! Oh yes I do! Handbags, purses, clutches, shoulder bags, totes, wristlets, coin purses, etc!!!!!
> 
> ...


post away! :bounce:


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 9, 2009)

Okey dokey, when I'm not so freakin exhausted I'll get some of my pics together!


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 14, 2009)

Ummmmmmm ok so I was going to post pictures of my collection but the files are too large (they are set for TPF size regulations) and I do NOT want to resize them all again! 

If you belong to TPF though... my sn is the same on there and you can see my collection on the collections thread!


----------



## Cors (Mar 14, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Ummmmmmm ok so I was going to post pictures of my collection but the files are too large (they are set for TPF size regulations) and I do NOT want to resize them all again!
> 
> If you belong to TPF though... my sn is the same on there and you can see my collection on the collections thread!



I'm on TPF, but I mostly stay on the Louboutin subforum and the Herve Leger thread. Will PM you there!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 14, 2009)

I picked up 2 D&B purses at a yard sale a few weeks ago both are very nice.
Have a few vintage clutches too got them at an estate sale for cheap 1 is red and siver beading and the other is black with cool rhinestones, it had a silver compact tucked inside too that was dated 1928.
Have cool leapord print small purse that is really handy and a nice gator skin purse I found in a thrift shop in Lafayette Louisiana.
TK I'll bet you have some really cool ones.


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 14, 2009)

Cors said:


> I'm on TPF, but I mostly stay on the Louboutin subforum and the Herve Leger thread. Will PM you there!



Got your message! :blush: Thanks! 

Are Loubs actually comfy?


----------



## Cors (Mar 15, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Got your message! :blush: Thanks!
> 
> Are Loubs actually comfy?



Depends on style, material, shape of your feet and whether you are used to heels. Most of them run small and narrow and some styles have an extremely short toebox, so you often have to size up, add Foot Petals and then break them in. They are not exactly designed for hours of walking. 

They are relatively comfortable for heels that height I guess. :smitten:


----------

